# New boots



## ALLSKIING (Mar 15, 2005)

Just purchased Salomon X Wave 8.0. anybody have them?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 15, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Just purchased Salomon X Wave 8.0. anybody have them?


I should have put this in the gear forum. :-?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, maybe one of the mods can move it for you.  I think someone mentioned they just got the X Wave 9.0 in there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 16, 2005)

Just got the 9.0 and will ski on them for the first time this weekend.  My buddy has the 8.0 and loves them.  He's a big dude too 6.4, around 230 and they stay nice and stiff for him. 

Here's a link a similar thread about the 9.0's:
http://alpinezone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3684


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2005)

Tried them yesterday.WOW felt like it took my skiing to a higher level..what a difference a boot makes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Tried them yesterday.WOW felt like it took my skiing to a higher level..what a difference a boot makes.



Sweet!  I'm psyched to try them this weekend!  Were they comfortable?

On another note ..... do you take the ferry over when you head up north or cut around?  I'm always curious about skiiers from out east.  I'm headed out to the vineyards soon to restock and was thinking about working a parlay to ski in VT.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very comfortable..I had to play with them for a run or two to get them just right. I usually take the ferry unless I am heading to the skills. I take the Orient PT ferry when going to VT or NH and Port Jeff Ferry when I am going Conneticut.Thats where I live right in the middle of vineyard country.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Thats where I live right in the middle of vineyard country.



We like it out there.  We like the vinyard/shelter island weekends in the early summer (The Hampton's thing isn't our bag).  Raphael and Osprey's Dominion are our favorite places to go.  Try to steer clear of Pindar.  

My wife and I both teach on the Island and we do discuss buying in Suffolk.  We both like the North Fork the best.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a nice place to live and the schools are very good also. One down side to living on the Island is that it  makes it harder and more expensive (ferry $55 one way) to get to the mountains.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 18, 2005)

those one the south fork have the added expense of ferrying through shelter island!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patentcad (Mar 19, 2005)

Salomon Ellipse 9.0's here. 3 days on them so far- LOVE this boot! Super comfortable - and for me that's saying something, I have extraordinarily sensitive lower legs/ankles. For a boot not to hurt me it has to be incredibly forgiving in the comfort dept. The Ellipse delivers that and also has more than enough stiffness for the edge control that I'm looking for in my skiing. I'm not as aggressive or accomplished on skis as some of the people here seem to be, but I'd say I'm a better than average advanced skier - on boards since age 8 (I'm 47 now) who likes steeps and skiing fast (fast enough to get admonished by the occasional freaked out ski patroller) - so performance is not an non-issue for me. But comfort was the over-riding concern. The performance that I got is really a major bonus - I was ready to compromise a bit in that dept. for feet that aren't sore at lunchtime. 

By far the best ski boot I've ever owned. I thought my last boots - the Lange Mid 5.0s from c. 1990 - were comfortable. In fact those particular Langes were a rear entry front buckle hybrid designed specifically to deliver performance with a greater degree of ease when you put them on or take them off - a design that favored comfort over performance. They were comfortable but when I put them on after an 8 year layoff they hurt my shins and ankles. The Salomons are part of my new gear setup - and I hate to say this because I liked the Langes, which didn't have any of that 'Lange bang' thing at all until just now, my legs clearly changed over that layoff. But in comparison to the Ellipse 9's the Langes are like cement overshoes.

I have no idea how the Ellipse boots compare to other Salomon boots, but you'd have to pry mine from my cold, dead fingers (toes?). Best boot I've ever owned by far. Ditto for the Volkl 5-Star/Marker Piston binding combo.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 20, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> Salomon Ellipse 9.0's here. 3 days on them so far- LOVE this boot! Super comfortable - and for me that's saying something, I have extraordinarily sensitive lower legs/ankles. For a boot not to hurt me it has to be incredibly forgiving in the comfort dept. The Ellipse delivers that and also has more than enough stiffness for the edge control that I'm looking for in my skiing. I'm not as aggressive or accomplished on skis as some of the people here seem to be, but I'd say I'm a better than average advanced skier - on boards since age 8 (I'm 47 now) who likes steeps and skiing fast (fast enough to get admonished by the occasional freaked out ski patroller) - so performance is not an non-issue for me. But comfort was the over-riding concern. The performance that I got is really a major bonus - I was ready to compromise a bit in that dept. for feet that aren't sore at lunchtime.
> 
> By far the best ski boot I've ever owned. I thought my last boots - the Lange Mid 5.0s from c. 1990 - were comfortable. In fact those particular Langes were a rear entry front buckle hybrid designed specifically to deliver performance with a greater degree of ease when you put them on or take them off - a design that favored comfort over performance. They were comfortable but when I put them on after an 8 year layoff they hurt my shins and ankles. The Salomons are part of my new gear setup - and I hate to say this because I liked the Langes, which didn't have any of that 'Lange bang' thing at all until just now, my legs clearly changed over that layoff. But in comparison to the Ellipse 9's the Langes are like cement overshoes.
> 
> I have no idea how the Ellipse boots compare to other Salomon boots, but you'd have to pry mine from my cold, dead fingers (toes?). Best boot I've ever owned by far. Ditto for the Volkl 5-Star/Marker Piston binding combo.


I was going to try that boot but the boot fitter said that those boots are like cement. From what you are saying I wish I tried them. I do love mine though and am not disappointed.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2005)

Just got on on my 9.0's yesterday and I couldn't be any happier.  They provided the support I needed on the steeps and were more comfortable than I thought they would be.  The control I got from these boots was wonderful.  Much more responsive than my performa 8's.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 20, 2005)

>>I was going to try that boot but the boot fitter said that those boots are like cement.<<

That's very strange since everything I've read about the boot - or been told about it by ski industry people - is that this is the specific Salomon boot designed for the 'I want a softer boot' crowd - geared with comfort the paramount consideration.  Hey, if you're happy with your boots, this is totally academic - but I can tell you with great certainty that if anyone is going to have trouble with a boot that bangs up your lower legs/shins it would be me, big time. The Ellipse 9's don't hurt me one tiny bit, and I've skiied in them for three days, one of them the hardest day of skiing I've had in nearly a decade, with much of the day spent on the steeper terrain @ Hunter Mountain - Claire's, Racer's Edge, K-27 - on snow that can charitably be described as 'hard and fast' (and might be characterized as icy by some non-Eastern skiers). In other words, a real good test of the boot's ability to gently cradle my lower leg and feet. They were so comfortable I didn't even take them off at lunchtime.

Makes me wonder if there was another axe grinding away there - like maybe he didn't have the Ellipse to sell you so he badmouthed that model to play up what he had in stock. That's a common retail sales tactic. Again, it's not a big deal if you wound up with a boot you love. Does anyone else here understand this? For all I know I'm the one who is misinformed here and the Performa is the more comfort oriented of those two Salomon models. That's not what Ski Barn in Paramus NJ - a very large and in my experience thoroughly professional ski shop - said. The sales people on the floor there are also not on commission, or at least that's what they all tell you. 

Bottom line is that we're both happy with our ski boots, so this really is an academic discusstion - but I find the whole thing a bit curious. Ski Barn actually told me that they didn't order the Ellipse 10.0 because it was stiffer than the 9.0, and if somebody wanted a stiffer boot they would go to a whole other ski boot model. Again, they stressed the Ellipse line was geared towards comfort, which makes the 'cement' characterization bizarre on its suface.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 23, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> >>I was going to try that boot but the boot fitter said that those boots are like cement.<<
> 
> That's very strange since everything I've read about the boot - or been told about it by ski industry people - is that this is the specific Salomon boot designed for the 'I want a softer boot' crowd - geared with comfort the paramount consideration.  Hey, if you're happy with your boots, this is totally academic - but I can tell you with great certainty that if anyone is going to have trouble with a boot that bangs up your lower legs/shins it would be me, big time. The Ellipse 9's don't hurt me one tiny bit, and I've skiied in them for three days, one of them the hardest day of skiing I've had in nearly a decade, with much of the day spent on the steeper terrain @ Hunter Mountain - Claire's, Racer's Edge, K-27 - on snow that can charitably be described as 'hard and fast' (and might be characterized as icy by some non-Eastern skiers). In other words, a real good test of the boot's ability to gently cradle my lower leg and feet. They were so comfortable I didn't even take them off at lunchtime.
> 
> ...


It was a friends shop so I am sure he was not giving me a line about whats in stock. He could be wrong about the cement quote, I never asked if he has ever skied in the boots. Your right though I don't think at this point I could like another pair of boots more than what I got.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 23, 2005)

To make matters murkier still, the Salomon website doesn't exactly spell out what each boot line is geared for - or at least they are sufficiently nebulous so that either one of us could be right here...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2005)

patentcad said:
			
		

> To make matters murkier still, the Salomon website doesn't exactly spell out what each boot line is geared for - or at least they are sufficiently nebulous so that either one of us could be right here...


I was reading that..they make all the boots sound the same.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 25, 2005)

I skied again this morning for 3 hours, some of it on a relatively steep trail with heavy spring snow. When I got my boots off my lower legs/shins/feet weren't sore at all. These Salomon Eclipse boots really are the most comfortable and best ski boot I've ever had- nothing else even comes close. At one point skiing this morning I remember thinking that I should crank them down a peg or two - but I never did. The edge feel and response is excellent. At 30mph this morning I sensed my edge starting to hang on some heavy snow - something that you might not sense without good boot sensation and response - and was able to make one of those 30+ years of skiing 'I know what THAT means, hurry, lift your foot or it's instant yard sale' adjustments. I looked awkward for a moment, made two turns and kept skiing instead of exploding in a shower of skis, poles, goggles, etc.  That's the kind of move you learn to make only AFTER having plenty of catch-an-edge total yard sale wipeouts. You develop a sixth sense about it with experience - and you can avoid many of them.

No matter what the Salomon website says I'd reccommend the Ellipse series to anyone tired of ski boots that hurt them. I don't know if the Ellipse would satisfy the hottest skiers here, but it has more than adequate performance for me, and they're like wearing a pair of comfortable workboots. Amazingly comfortable for downhill ski boots and plenty of edge feel/control. Crank them down and they're certainly capable of being stiff. Or ski them a bit loose in total comfort even on your worst days.


----------

